# Use 105 Super Dish for FTA?



## Chris Freeland

My In-Laws have a SuperDish 105 on their roof for Chattanooga TN locals and they also have a FTA receiver connected to a 36" stationary dish out in a wooded area behind their home to receive 3ABN, LLBN and Hope TV on AMC4 at 101. Because this FTA Dish is located in a wooded area on their property the dish loses signal every spring time until my father-in-law has an opportunity to trim the trees around the dish. I was just thinking that once the Chattanooga locals are moved to a spotbeam on E10 in a few months, a SuperDish will no longer be needed for locals here. Does any one know if it might be possible to disconnect the 105 feed from the multiswitch and feed it to the FTA receiver and re-aiming the SuperDish slightly to receive 101 instead of 105 without knocking out 110 and 119 for E* service? If this is possible, my father-in-law would no longer have to trim trees in the Spring to watch 101.


----------



## FTA Michael

Chris Freeland said:


> re-aiming the SuperDish slightly to receive 101 instead of 105 without knocking out 110 and 119 for E* service


Maybe I'm missing something here, but I think that if you aim the dish to pick up something four degrees to the east, you're necessarily going to lose 110 and 119.

Instead, maybe you could buy a Dish 500 on eBay, substitute that for the SuperDish, then point the SuperDish any way you want.


----------



## Chris Freeland

carload said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but I think that if you aim the dish to pick up something four degrees to the east, you're necessarily going to lose 110 and 119.
> 
> Instead, maybe you could buy a Dish 500 on eBay, substitute that for the SuperDish, then point the SuperDish any way you want.


I understand what you are saying, however he already has 2 working dishes, unless their was a way to make it work with the 1 dish on his roof then it might be worth a try, otherwise it will probably be best to leave well enough alone. It was just a fleeting thought on my part and just thought I would throw it out their to see if it was possible.


----------



## iwantmyhdtvnow

may not be able to use the superdish (although I'd try tweaking it a little; may just need to move the LNB and not the dish), but if he wants to go with a one dish solution, try a old DTV elipitcal dish (before the lnb's were one unit). Could probably find one cheap or trade the super dish. Then, you can buy a sw21 for the 110 and 119 lnbs (will have to replace the lnbs you have now for dish) and put your fta lnb for the 101. Its worth a shot!


----------



## bigrick

better just to use a old legacy lnb without the shroud placed right next to the 105 lnb to pick up101. Depending on what fta receiver you have. I'll see if I can snap a pix of mine and post it. Very easy to do. You could just use the lnb from the other dish you have I guess.


----------



## James Long

Threads merged into FTA


----------

